# all her children are loved by sara



## Inglip

An example of an "in verb" The English is the source text. Is this correct?

all her children are loved by sara
mahalin ni sara ng mga lahat bata niya.

Thanks


----------



## 082486

try....

Lahat ng mga anak niya ay mahal ni Sara. or
Mahal ni Sara ang lahat ng mga anak niya.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

All her children are loved by Sara (OR Sara loves all of her children. _I assume this is what the sentence intends to mean, and not that Sara loves all of somebody else's _children.)

The prefix you can use is _mina_-. The -in affix does not apply in this particular sentence.

*Minamahal* ni Sara ang lahat ng anak niya. (Root word mahal or love, the mina- prefix makes the present progressive tense: Sara _loves_ all of her children OR more literally, but incorrectly, Sara is _loving _all of her children.)

If you want to use the -in affix, the sentence will change:

Mamahalin ni Sara ang lahat ng anak niya. _Sara will love all of her children. _(Future tense --- perhaps explaining that Sara will love whatever children she may have in the future.)
Mahalin mo ang lahat ng anak mo, Sara. _Love all of your children, Sara. _(Imperative mood --- perhaps somebody imploring Sara to love _all_ of her children and not just favor some.)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks man. I just made up the English sentence myself, just to try and use and In verb, I didn't put a lot of thought into it lol.

Thanks!


----------

